# Anyone done/doing the Insanity workout?



## mrsp14

I've heard it's a killer but that it gets results... A couple friends lost a dress size in 4 weeks!!!

DH suggested we do it together.. He wants to bulk up and I want to shift baby weight so it works for both of us!!! 

So anyone done or doing this? I'm dreading it but excited at the same time!!!!


----------



## bellaloo

What is it? I'm interested to know x


----------



## mrsp14

It's a 60 day workout DVD... You have every 7th day off. Done by a guy called Shaun T... It's high interval training I think.. So basically you work really hard most of the time with an occasional 30 second break!!! It's a sweat fest. 
We've done a couple but we're going to start it properly tomorrow so will keep you updated... If I live to tell the tale!!!


----------



## maggie_tml

I've done insanity and parts of the insanity asylum (the 2nd one). 

It's very difficult. Let me say that again for emphasis - *it's very difficult*. 

Don't get me wrong, it works, but it's not for everyone. You have to have a lot of time to devote to your diet and the workouts. The workouts are 45min-1hour. 

You have to follow the workout guide and the diet plan - NO CHEATING.

Shaun T is great tho. He's good at motivation and I like that the people in the video also have trouble with the workouts - it makes me feel better when I'm also not able to do the full routine :)

High interval training is just under lifting weights for fat loss and pretty much the best thing you can do for fat loss/cardio combined. I highly suggest this for the right type of person. You will see results in the first week if you stick with it.

You can do it!


----------



## mrsp14

We start tonight... I plan to work my arse of (literally lol) and if I struggle with something I'll just modify it but work at the same pace. 

220lbs is my start weight.... Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Pinkirish

Good luck mrsp14, my baby is nearly 13mths and i really need to get my bum into gear and shift the baby belly.


----------



## happynewmom1

I have so been considering do this but I don't think I have the time. 45- 1 hr workouts are pretty long for my little ones to be content while I do it and my DH doesn't have that kind of time to help watch them. :( I'm doing the 30 day shred again and it's even hard to find time to do the 25 min! Please keep us updated on your results!


----------



## m0mmyCool

happynewmom1 said:


> I have so been considering do this but I don't think I have the time. 45- 1 hr workouts are pretty long for my little ones to be content while I do it and my DH doesn't have that kind of time to help watch them. :( I'm doing the 30 day shred again and it's even hard to find time to do the 25 min! Please keep us updated on your results!

I know what you mean. I can never finish a workout while my kids are around. Which is why I've started doing it at night while they sleep. I've been doing these workouts for a week. I don't have a scale or measuring tape but I am noticing results! My baby pouch is slowly shrinking. :p :D

Ps I don't follow the nutrition guide. I just keep track of my calories on fitness pal.


----------



## happynewmom1

m0mmyCool said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> I have so been considering do this but I don't think I have the time. 45- 1 hr workouts are pretty long for my little ones to be content while I do it and my DH doesn't have that kind of time to help watch them. :( I'm doing the 30 day shred again and it's even hard to find time to do the 25 min! Please keep us updated on your results!
> 
> I know what you mean. I can never finish a workout while my kids are around. Which is why I've started doing it at night while they sleep. I've been doing these workouts for a week. I don't have a scale or measuring tape but I am noticing results! My baby pouch is slowly shrinking. :p :D
> 
> Ps I don't follow the nutrition guide. I just keep track of my calories on fitness pal.Click to expand...

That's great! I might give it a try when my youngest is a bit older and sleeping at night. She used to sleep all night but recently wakes up continuously so I don't have the kind of energy!! That is really great it is working for you! After I finish the 30 day shred maybe I will start it :)


----------



## mrsp14

Well insanity proved a bit too insane for me... I aggravated an old knee injury (there's a lot of impact on the knees) and I generally just couldn't keep up.

Sooooo... I'm using the Nike training club app and doing the odd 30 day shred if I can. 

The app is super handy cos I can so it with the kids around.. DD thinks we're playing a game!!


----------



## RaspberryK

If you're breastfeeding I'd be careful how much you diet and exercise!
I'm too lazy and unfit for a anything like this.
X


----------



## DrGomps

I am breastfeeding and started insanity at 5 months post partum...my results were CRAZY amazing...but its definitely an INTENSE program!! It literally changed my perspective on fitness though!! I highly recommend.


----------



## DrGomps

mrsp14 said:


> Well insanity proved a bit too insane for me... I aggravated an old knee injury (there's a lot of impact on the knees) and I generally just couldn't keep up.
> 
> Sooooo... I'm using the Nike training club app and doing the odd 30 day shred if I can.
> 
> The app is super handy cos I can so it with the kids around.. DD thinks we're playing a game!!

sorry to hear this....Insanity is so rough on the knees...are you able to keep up with the shred okay??? I found that I plateaued on the shred....which is why I started insanity...there is this other program called turbofire which burns as many calories as insanity but its lower impact...


----------



## mrsp14

DrGomps said:


> mrsp14 said:
> 
> 
> Well insanity proved a bit too insane for me... I aggravated an old knee injury (there's a lot of impact on the knees) and I generally just couldn't keep up.
> 
> Sooooo... I'm using the Nike training club app and doing the odd 30 day shred if I can.
> 
> The app is super handy cos I can so it with the kids around.. DD thinks we're playing a game!!
> 
> sorry to hear this....Insanity is so rough on the knees...are you able to keep up with the shred okay??? I found that I plateaued on the shred....which is why I started insanity...there is this other program called turbofire which burns as many calories as insanity but its lower impact...Click to expand...

Ooh I might try turbofibre then, buggered my knees up when I was in RAF training 10 years ago... Then left the RAF before they could sort it and can't be bothered going through the NHS cos most if the time they're ok. Low impact is good tho so will give that a shot


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...turbofire is great...some moves are higher impact, but you can modify. :flower:


----------

